# [pure-ftpd] Beim Upload wird die Verbindung beendet [gelöst]

## korz

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Problem mit pure-ftpd (Version 1.0.21-r1). Man kann sich einloggen und Dateien runterladen. Wenn man jedoch eine Datei hochladen will, wird die Verbindung beendet, ohne Fehlermeldung.

Die letzten Einträge in den Logfiles sind auch nicht aufschlußreich:

 *Quote:*   

> Oct 15 20:24:40 amd pure-ftpd: (xxx@p4.wg) [DEBUG] Command [syst] []
> 
> Oct 15 20:24:40 amd pure-ftpd: (xxx@p4.wg) [DEBUG] Command [type] [I]
> 
> Oct 15 20:24:40 amd pure-ftpd: (xxx@p4.wg) [DEBUG] Command [pwd] []
> ...

 

Die letzten Meldungen von gftp sind auch nicht sehr ausführlich:

 *Quote:*   

> PASV
> 
> 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,253,106,17)
> 
> STOR /homegxxx/datei
> ...

 

Habe schon die verschiedensten Einstellungen versucht. Nichts hat funktioniert. Wäre toll, wenn jemand helfen könnte.Last edited by korz on Tue Oct 16, 2007 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

Active-Modus hast du schon ausprobiert statt des passive?

----------

## korz

Hallo,

ja, den Active Modus habe ich auch ausprobiert. Gleiches Resultat.

----------

## korz

Hallo nochmal,

habe jetzt mal vsftpd ausprobiert. Damit geht alles problemlos. 

Schade eigentlich. Die Sache mit den virtuellen Usern hat mir bei pure-ftpd besser gefallen. 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!

----------

## think4urs11

virtuelle User gehen aber auch bei vsftpd; siehe z.B. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_vsftpd#pam_pwdfile

----------

